# Help me find a member/thread; haunted tree



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I'm going nuts here trying to find a thread a member posted recently. They had fabricated haunted trees and displayed them inside their home. I can't remember the member's name but if you can help, I'd sure appreciate it! Thanks!


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

The Halloween Lady did some incredible trees/gate for her thread- Alice "Through the Looking Glass" 2011. dead spider also did one years ago.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Well heck, Jdubbya, I started off searching the threads, and got distracted with everyones haunt pictures. I too cannot get Halloween Lady's trees out of my head, but I am looking.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Is this the thread you were looking for?

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=29626


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

RoxyBlue said:


> Is this the thread you were looking for?
> 
> http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=29626


No, that's not the one. This person had the tree on display in her house and there was a tutorial on how she made it, which is what I'm looking for. Halloween Lady's trees are awesome as well. I'll see if she has a tut anywhere. Thanks!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Okay, perhaps it was Dionicia's thread - haunted tree with vent motors:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=28472&highlight=haunted+tree


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

How about DeadSpider's trees from 2007?

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=5734&


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I found it! Thanks for the extra links though. These will all help.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

jdubbya said:


> I found it! Thanks for the extra links though. These will all help.


So what was the link?


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Oh, cmon, show us which one you were looking for!!!


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

I bet it was the vent motor tree's that were full of skulls.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Found it on the other forum.

http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutorials-step-step/109371-my-haunted-tree.html


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL, now we have to rap your knuckles with a ruler for engaging us in a wild goose chase on the wrong forum

Cool looking tree.


----------

